# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > مقاله: معرفی یک مقاله که برنامه نویسی در مونو را آموزش می دهد.(به زبان انگلیسی)

## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :قلب: 
برای دانلود این مقاله از آدرس زیر استفاده کنید:
Developing for Mono with Delphi Prism

یا حق...

----------


## میثم66

حیف که لینکش جواب نمیده :ناراحت:

----------


## #Elahe#

> حیف که لینکش جواب نمیده


 http://www.mediafire.com/?1rydf9yezq4204f

----------


## travianplus.org

آموزش فارسی سراغ ندارید؟

----------


## alexmcse

آموزش فارسی

----------


## Alireza_1387

دوست عزیز مونو یک پروژه جدید می باشد و به غیر از منابع انگلیسی منبع دیگری برای آن موجود نیست

----------

